# Douglas Pro 6/4 ti frames made by Litespeed



## tigoat

Does anyone have any experience with these frames from Colorado Cyclist? The only things that CC could tell me were they are made by Litespeed and use 6/4 ti but I would like to know more about them. 

Are the whole frame made out of 6/4 material?

Are the tubes welded or are they seamlessly drawn?

Are their geometry similar to the Vortex?

Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lushmd

All I know is that in the past, Douglas frames have been made by TST in WA. FWIW, I recently purchased a 2005 closeout frame (can't beat the price)...it is very nice (well built, nice welds, etc...) but rides a bit stiff for Ti.


----------



## tigoat

*Douglas 6/4*



lushmd said:


> All I know is that in the past, Douglas frames have been made by TST in WA. FWIW, I recently purchased a 2005 closeout frame (can't beat the price)...it is very nice (well built, nice welds, etc...) but rides a bit stiff for Ti.


Thanks for the reply. I also have a closeout Douglas Precision Ti frame from CC and I know for certain that this frame is made by Ti Sports in Washington because I have talked to them about it before. However, I understand that the new Pro 6/4 frames are made in TN by Litespeed to CC's spec but that is all I know for now. If CC keeps dropping their prices on these frames, I don't mind having one sometime in the near future.


----------



## cptab

*Maybe Herbert or Dave can weigh in*

I just received my Colo. Cyclist catalog and noticed the Douglas 6/4 Ti frames which have been discussed in here a few times. Threads indicate they are made by Litespeed. Is their lower cost a branding issue because it does not have the exclusive name of LS or Merlin? Are there differences beyond price among Douglas and LS? I also noticed the Douglas 6/4 has an engraved top tube, much like Merlin. This is a bit disappointing since Merlin's engraving seems to add to it's more refined and swanky branding .


----------



## James30Florida

I'm starting to really like the Douglas Ti bikes. I just got the new CC catalog and keep reverting back to the Douglas page. They look really nice.


----------



## trailbuck

*Probably not drawn titanium*

Tigoat,

I don’t know about these frames. However, I don’t think it’s possible to draw 6/4 titanium. If it is, I’d say very few do it. I would guess the tubes are shaped and welded if it’s 6/4 titanium. I’m in manufacturing but have very little experience with titanium. Maybe someone could add to this.

Here’s some more info on 6/4 titanium.

6/4Al Titanium
The most advanced tube currently available is 6/4Al Titanium. This can make a tube that is 30% stronger again, even compared to the best 3/2.5. However 6/4 is notoriously hard to work with. It’s made into sheets, then formed into tubes. As these don’t even have to start their life as cylindrical, 6/4 is ideal for frame designs which demand a high degree of unusual shaping.

Have you ever been to the website www.whytitanium.com ? That’s where the above information came from. You being a titanium frame enthusiast I think you will like the information there.

I wish I could give you more information about the frame make-up and geometry of the Douglas Pro 6/4 but maybe the above info. helped with some of your questions.

I myself have recently purchased a Litespeed Tuscany and I will never own another bike made from anything other than titanium. The next step up for me will be a custom titanium frame.


----------



## Mark McM

trailbuck said:


> I don’t know about these frames. However, I don’t think it’s possible to draw 6/4 titanium. If it is, I’d say very few do it.


True, seamless 6/4 tubing is difficult to make. However, Reynolds has been selling mandrel butted seamless 6/4 tubing for a few years: http://www.reynoldscycles.co.uk/titanium6-4ti.html




trailbuck said:


> Here’s some more info on 6/4 titanium.
> 
> 6/4Al Titanium
> The most advanced tube currently available is 6/4Al Titanium. This can make a tube that is 30% stronger again, even compared to the best 3/2.5. However 6/4 is notoriously hard to work with. It’s made into sheets, then formed into tubes. As these don’t even have to start their life as cylindrical, 6/4 is ideal for frame designs which demand a high degree of unusual shaping.
> 
> Have you ever been to the website www.whytitanium.com ? That’s where the above information came from. You being a titanium frame enthusiast I think you will like the information there.


I wouldn't take the whytitanium.com too seriously. It isn't a technical paper, it is marketting fluff. There are also plenty of myths and factual errors in it (such as "steel frames go soft"). I particularly like this quote: "The best titanium frames really can give you everything. Outrageous power transfer. Magic carpet smoothness. Unbearable lightness of being. Forever."


----------



## trailbuck

Great information and a great website! Thanks as I’m always looking to learn more about biking and manufacturing.
I wish I could make a trip and check out the process used on their titanium tubing first hand.


----------



## tigoat

Thanks for the reply. I posted this topic quite a while ago and forgot about it until someone digged it up again. Anyhow, I wasn't looking for info in regards to titanium as a material, as I work with titanium everyday (not bicycle frame related), but I was looking for more info specifically on those Douglas 6/4 ti frames from CC. Well, I was hoping to get more info from the horse's mouth but unfortunately not so it doesn't matter anymore. Have a good one!



trailbuck said:


> Tigoat,
> 
> I don’t know about these frames. However, I don’t think it’s possible to draw 6/4 titanium. If it is, I’d say very few do it. I would guess the tubes are shaped and welded if it’s 6/4 titanium. I’m in manufacturing but have very little experience with titanium. Maybe someone could add to this.
> 
> Here’s some more info on 6/4 titanium.
> 
> 6/4Al Titanium
> The most advanced tube currently available is 6/4Al Titanium. This can make a tube that is 30% stronger again, even compared to the best 3/2.5. However 6/4 is notoriously hard to work with. It’s made into sheets, then formed into tubes. As these don’t even have to start their life as cylindrical, 6/4 is ideal for frame designs which demand a high degree of unusual shaping.
> 
> Have you ever been to the website www.whytitanium.com ? That’s where the above information came from. You being a titanium frame enthusiast I think you will like the information there.
> 
> I wish I could give you more information about the frame make-up and geometry of the Douglas Pro 6/4 but maybe the above info. helped with some of your questions.
> 
> I myself have recently purchased a Litespeed Tuscany and I will never own another bike made from anything other than titanium. The next step up for me will be a custom titanium frame.


----------



## tigoat

Mark McM said:


> I wouldn't take the whytitanium.com too seriously. It isn't a technical paper, it is marketting fluff. There are also plenty of myths and factual errors in it (such as "steel frames go soft"). I particularly like this quote: "The best titanium frames really can give you everything. Outrageous power transfer. Magic carpet smoothness. Unbearable lightness of being. Forever."


Thanks for the laugh. Have a good one!


----------

